# 2nd story-- window egress AND min height from floor to window sill?



## crayola110 (Aug 23, 2012)

This is for a 2 story home--- what is the minimum height from the floor for the window sill? 

Also do windows need to be tempered?

Third, what is the egress window opening amount in square feet per room? I have read 5.7 sqft, but is it the same for the SECOND STORY?


This is for a house in Los Angeles metro.


----------



## Jnaas2 (Mar 29, 2014)

I dont know what code you are under but here a first floor window must be 5sq' and second floor window 5.7sq' and if the window is over 9sq' must be tempered glass


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

crayola -

Just call the local code officials anf find out what the requirements are. I suspect the minimum sill height may be higher than a first floor, unless you have something on the exterior that prevents someone from falling out.

I you do any work make sure you get it inspected and certificate of compliance for resale purposes (a bigger market and can be rented out by a future owner).

Dick


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

It is though not a simple as 5.7 sq ft. There is also a minimum width, which I think is 20", so a window 6' tall by 18" wide would not make it. And although you might say that a person can "egress" through an 18" wide opening, the reasons behind the minimums also include allowing for a fireman in bunker gear and air pack to get in and put. Ron


----------



## crayola110 (Aug 23, 2012)

Just FYI for anyone who wants to know minimum floor-to-window-sill height it's 18" for first floor and 24" for 2nd or 3rd stories (any window sills above 72" of the outside ground) --this is according to the California Building Code, and IRC.

(Also about the 18" minimum width for egress--- it's OK I dont' plan on getting any window that are 1.5 feet wide LOL:thumbsup: )


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Usually an egress window usually has a certificate stuck to it saying is in certified. Usually the opening size is the actual clear opening after the reductions are made for the hardware and usually are installed for the actual opening that is required by the local codes depending on the location. Keep the sticker on until the inspector sees it and approves. There is a big difference between the glass size and the actual cleaopening, especially on casements.

Dick


----------

